# rotor change



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I just bought DBA 4000 HD rotors for my 05 GTO. Ive never changed my rotors before and was just wondering if its easy. Will the rotor slide off pretty easily? Does anyone else have these rotors and if you do are they good?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's easy if the old one isn't corroded on. Take off wheel, take off caliper, slide old one off, slide new one on. Make sure you sure new pads with it. Corvette C5 pads are a little bigger than stock and fit on nicely.


----------

